# WOW got my how to photograph nudes book



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2016)

When you get a chance pm pixmedic and ask him to give you "the talk".

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> When you get a chance pm pixmedic and ask him to give you "the talk".
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


 
Ha Ha    I've lived the talked at least a few times


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 16, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> When you get a chance pm pixmedic and ask him to give you "the talk".
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk



I usually incorporate the CPR dummies from work.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > When you get a chance pm pixmedic and ask him to give you "the talk".
> ...



Yes.. but with CPR dummies?

Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > When you get a chance pm pixmedic and ask him to give you "the talk".
> ...



And there are at least a few who have walked away from that demonstration without being scarred for life....


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 16, 2016)

the low key worked out really well. almost think you could use just a hair of light on the book. took me a minute to actually see it. 
although, it really works out nicely with the light source coming FROM the book.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> the low key worked out really well. almost think you could use just a hair of light on the book. took me a minute to actually see it.
> although, it really works out nicely with the light source coming FROM the book.



Thanks on my uncalibrated laptop the book shows up with a women on the cover


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 16, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > the low key worked out really well. almost think you could use just a hair of light on the book. took me a minute to actually see it.
> ...



my monitor is calibrated using my colormunki display and the book is pretty much black on my monitor. 
although....colormunki HAS been popping up with the weekly reminder to re-calibrate...which i havent done in 2 weeks or so...
maybe ill re-calibrate and take another look at it.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Ya I'm sure mine is off. Maybe l'll lighten it up when I get home and you can tell me if it looks better on a calibrated computer


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 16, 2016)

My monitor is calibrated & the book looked black but by viewing the screen from a higher position the woman showed up.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> My monitor is calibrated & the book looked black but by viewing the screen from a higher position the woman showed up.



Thanks I'll make some adjustments on this picture and that will hopefully help when posting other pictures in the future


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 16, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > My monitor is calibrated & the book looked black but by viewing the screen from a higher position the woman showed up.
> ...



Methinks your OK its just the viewing angle that is critical for the subtle difference in seeing & not seeing the woman.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...




Little adjustment


----------



## Destin (Dec 16, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...



Way too much adjustment added, it's overdone now. 

Just needed maybe a 1/8 stop of light added to the front of the book.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 16, 2016)

Just tilted my screen


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Just tilted my screen


Yeppppp! The key is getting just the right angle on it.


----------

